# Commendation for tug master



## Gibdan (Apr 28, 2004)

Commendation given to the (now ex) tug master of the MoD tug Capable for his actions during the arrival of the large US sub USS FLorida to Gibraltar last year.

Commendation for local lad and (now ex) master of the MoD tug Capable on the visit of the us SSGN USS Florida last year.

• Commendations
For his actions earlier this year when Amos Federico was Master of the MOD tug Capable, he has been officially commended by PJHQ’s Chief of Joint Operations (CJO).

On 7 May, ‘Capable’ was escorting the US submarine ‘Florida’ as she made her way into the Naval Base. As the submarine turned to pass through the southern entrance, a gust of wind pushed ‘Florida’ north of her intended course and there was a real danger of her hitting the Detached Mole. 

As Master of the tug, Amos acted quickly and positioned ‘Capable’ between the submarine and the mole, acting as a fender to keep ‘Florida’ out of danger.

CJO’s citation praises Amos’ ‘fine seamanship’ and ‘his prompt action’. In making the presentation, CBF, Commodore Adrian Bell, stressed that this was, ‘Indeed a brave action because Florida is a very, very big boat.’

taken from the local daily - www.panorama.gi

Daniel


----------

